# Selling Out?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok my wife has a Vinyl Printing Business. Plus she works a regular Job.

She is right there keeping Customers Happy, some times there can be problems and usually she makes it right at no charge.

She had a chance to sell out the other day but thinks she needs to continue because it is hers.

She does T Shirts, no problem. It is Bigger Projects that she runs into problems because she don't get paid up front. Signs and Vehicles. Did a Van and the Guy never paid her. Was very Happy just never have the time. Was to do some Construction work on our House. But has another customer that always pays her double what she ask.

She thinks she will continue even though it can be a pain at times.

big rockpile


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Rock, I think that's one of those "up to her" deals. Sometimes, the passion outweighs the frustration...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

She won't get paid up front if she doesn't charge up front. Custom orders should come with a little cash in hand.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Her decision.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> She won't get paid up front if she doesn't charge up front. Custom orders should come with a little cash in hand.


Yes I know. She did both sides of a Full Size Van didn't get nothing. She was to get a wall taken out and Big Window put in and replace the wall.

This week has bunch of T Shirts to do and a Emergency Vehicle that needs to be stripped and New put on.

She did one Emergency Vehicle they paid then found they couldn't use it. New owners took all the beautiful work off.

Funny she does signs for Candidates gets them done they figure it should be free.

Yes it is up to her.

big rockpile


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

No one should work for free.

There's nothing wrong with half-down and the other half when the job is finished... then again, there's nothing wrong with pay-in-full-up-front.

There's a popular artist in our area who tells his customers that he needs pay-in-full-up-front so that he can buy the paint and other materials to do the requested project.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok today she is very upset. Had to make 20 T Shirts. The Woman said the same as last year. She picked out the Color of T Shirts and said Blue for the Color of Logos. Not anything about what shade of Blue.

My wife bought the T Shirts, cut out the Logos. then the woman decided she wanted the Logos Smaller, so my wife was out her time and Vinyl but ok the Customer is always right.

My wife finished 20 T Shirts with 15 Logos on each. The woman is taking them but very upset. Says the T Shirts were wrong Color and she wanted the Logos Navy Blue.

Like I told my wife I know she is upset but don't take it out on me. She says she isn't going to do it again. Like my wife says this year she has more responsibility with her regular Job. I volunteered her to do some Leather work, I should have asked her before but I didn't.

big rockpile


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

At least get your costs up front and for pitty sake get a order form use it and have them sign it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Old post.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

AmericanStand said:


> At least get your costs up front and for pitty sake get a order form use it and have them sign it.


I don't think this is going to do him any good now,lol. This is a year old plus he doesn't get on here anymore.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

True enough but other people read old threads for advice.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

tiffanysgallery said:


> No one should work for free.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with half-down and the other half when the job is finished... then again, there's nothing wrong with pay-in-full-up-front.
> 
> There's a popular artist in our area who tells his customers that he needs pay-in-full-up-front so that he can buy the paint and other materials to do the requested project.


I got screwed out of 7k by a contractor. I'll never pay full up front again. They don't need that much for the materials.


But at least 50%, or the actual cost of supplies, paid before work starts. That goes for practically anything and everything.
I even do that with my sheep. There's way to many people out there flip flopping around and then vanishing when its time to pay to bother otherwise.


Customer is NOT always right. Especially if they didn't even pay or are terribly vague.


----------

